# Peacock eel breathing heavy?



## Linilou (Oct 15, 2009)

I noticed recently that my eel is breathing heavyly and is red around the head area,(i usually notice this around feeding time, which is when i really observe him the most, ) 
Ive also noticed him swimming up and down the sides of the tank, which ive heard form a few people means that the fish is trying to 'get out' because the water conditions arent favorable.

I went to the store today and got an amonia test and a nitrate/nitrite/ph ect test, the amonia turned out 0 and the other test was empty when i opened the bottle so i havent been able to do that test, 

I just did a 50% water change since ive heard this should help but hes still breating heavy,

other than the breathing tho, he has a very healthy appitite swims around day and night and burrows under the sand like any other normal eel,

none of the other fish are having any problems ecept maby for my albino cory who swims up and down the tank side, but ive heard thats normal behavior for female corys?


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2009)

is ur tank aireated?


----------



## Linilou (Oct 15, 2009)

No, i have a 10 gallon and everywhere Ive gone they keep telling me that I dont need one because my filter disrupts the surface of the water and aerates the tank. Should i have one?


----------



## Chrispy (Oct 28, 2007)

well, maybe you should borrow one or buy one to test it out. The filter might not be enough?


----------



## Linilou (Oct 15, 2009)

I might think about that next time i go by the fish store but for right now his breathing has slowed considerably and is pretty normal, geuss the large water change was all it took C:


----------

